# US Customs delays



## VandaL (2/10/14)

I was wondering if anyone else is experiencing delays with their vape hardware departing US customs for SA shores.

I have two USPS packages, one is Express and the other is priority and both say the same thing,
Processed Through Sort Facility

ISC LOS ANGELES CA (USPS) 

The priority has been there since 17 September and the Express since the 22nd. I can't seem to get any real info from USPS themselves other then it is delayed at .US customs.

I ordered some nicoticket juices last night with express and they have already departed USA and are on their way here. So I'm guessing they are holding back hardware only?

Another note, they are coming from two different companies, vapordna and ultramistvaping also the vapordna was a group buy in which I wasn't the one who placed the order so its like


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/14)

I have a Vapour DNA order that also appears to be stuck there... I thought it was maybe a SA customs issue...


----------



## VandaL (2/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have a Vapour DNA order that also appears to be stuck there... I thought it was maybe a SA customs issue...


At first I thought it was because of the post office/customs issues here but after calling usps customer care the guy on the phone was rather blunt.

Said these packages are delayed at US customs and they have the right to hold any package for up to 90 days, so I asked him to transfer me to his supervisor and I pretty much got the same reply.

Ultramist tried to inquire as to whats going on and also got the same reply. They also noted that quite a few of their international parcels are experiencing unexpected delays at US customs.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (3/10/14)

my order from the US is stuck at the same place since 30 august


----------



## Nooby (3/10/14)

My packages as well... If its not USPS, then its SAPO! Wow, what a combo..


----------

